# Pokemon subs?



## Kyoji_kozo (Sep 17, 2006)

Could anyone give me a link for some pokemon fansubs? I heard that it isn't subbed though, is this true? Thanks in advance

also, are there subs for the latest episodes? i really wanted to pick it up as a new series to watch every week/month...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

The latest pokemon sub available is Advanced Generation (Episode 161). You can find more information on this site:




and for a list of Bittorrents:

Link removed

The subbed episodes are usually labeled with *[PM]*


----------

